

Password pain looks set to ease - justinwhitefoot
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7234499.stm

======
kajecounterhack
Now that I think about it, OpenID is as dangerous as it is helpful. Less
passwords for you to remember also means less passwords for a scammer to have
to guess if you end up falling for some lame phishing scam....of course having
1 password that you memorize is still better than having to write down a bunch
of passwords in a little book that has the potential to be stolen. Still...

~~~
Hexstream
I think most people, myself included, already use a same password on multiple
sites. Not saying it's particularly security-conscious, just that it's already
what a lot of people do.

Also, they said you can use multiple openID accounts if you want, so you could
still have different password for each site if you so choose.

So, I think your point is moot.

